# Best route



## Philippft

Hi, Can you advise please, were thinking of going to lake Orta for 5 days from Dunkerque and then driving across to La rochele for 14 days of exploring. Do i need to go through the Mont Blaunk tunnel ? is there any advantage ? can i take another route! and can you recomend a scenic route into lake Orta! I belive some of you travel throgh mountins passess which are very scenic. 

Thanks in advance, 
Philip


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi, You don't "need" to go through Mont Blanc, If you set your sat nav NOT to travel on Motorways you will have a very scenic route indeed with breathless scenery.


----------



## suedew

Getting worried also going to Italy from Dunkerque.
Don't do breathless, ie deep drops no railings. Bad enough on the bike, but the van is high enough to see the drops.
Think I may need another dose of hypnosis unless someone has some valium going begging :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## eddied

*Route to Italy*

 No need to get worried. No need to go through the Mont Blanc Tunnel. No need to go over high passes (though you can if you wish).
Just follow what is now known as 'the Russell route'. 
Dunkerque, Lille, Mons, Charleroi, Namur - turn right - Ardennes - Arlon - Luxembourg (cheap fuel **** and booze) - Thionville - Metz (up to this point no motorway tolls) Metz - Strasbourg (toll) - Colmar - Basel (no toll)-(entering Switzerland 40 Fr/30 Euro 'vignette' valid for a year and includes Gothard Tunnel) - Basel - Luzern - St.Gothard road tunnel - Bellinzona - Chiasso - enter Italy at Como onto toll road 'autostrada' and Bob's your uncle.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## suedew

Thanks for that eddied. almost same route we took on the bike. Hoping to get to Rome this time, we love Italy, especially the wine. Have been on several holidays to different areas, first time for Rome though.
Have saved Russell's route, and shall be looking to spend some time meandering we have 2 months till we NEED to be back home. Then i'm off with the sagalasses to the canaries.

Sue


----------



## peejay

For Orta across to France...

I hate tunnels unless there is no other option, the Mont Blanc is about €46.40 one way as well...

http://www.chamonix.net/english/mont_blanc/tunnel.htm

If it were me and although I haven't been this route, I would take the E62/A9 over the Col des Montets then across to Chamonix or carry on up the A9 to Lausanne and take it from there.

Pete


----------



## Philippft

peejay said:


> For Orta across to France...
> 
> I hate tunnels unless there is no other option, the Mont Blanc is about €46.40 one way as well...
> 
> http://www.chamonix.net/english/mont_blanc/tunnel.htm
> 
> If it were me and although I haven't been this route, I would take the E62/A9 over the Col des Montets then across to Chamonix or carry on up the A9 to Lausanne and take it from there.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I think i have found a cenic route that avoids tunnel toll charges by using the D1006 through Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis and onto the A43 then up to Chambery and across. I've had a look at the route on Google and it looks fine, some sharp corners but otherwise perfect.

Cheers,
Philip


----------



## Rapide561

*Route*

LOL @ "The Russell Route"

A slight variation and one that I like is from Luxembourg, follow signs to Metz, the Metz airport, Chateau Salins, Phalsbourg and this missed the A4 motorway. Saves another few bob. There are also a couple of supermarkets en route with plenty of space for motorhomes to park.

Russell


----------



## blaine

*Best Route*

Over the years we have tried various routes and like so many hate tunnels especially after the Mont Blanc tragedy. Do enough "white knuckle rides" in Morocco. Our favoured route is Dijon - Lyon - Grenoble - Gap - D9008 Barcelonnette - Larche - Col de Larche [col Della Maddalene] - Cuneo - Mondovi - onto motorwayA6 E717 to whichever direction you choose.

This is a comfortable and scenic route without any horrors.
We shall use it again Sept this year.
Have fun
Hilary


----------



## Devonboy

*Re: Route to Italy*



eddied said:


> No need to get worried. No need to go through the Mont Blanc Tunnel. No need to go over high passes (though you can if you wish).
> Just follow what is now known as 'the Russell route'.
> Dunkerque, Lille, Mons, Charleroi, Namur - turn right - Ardennes - Arlon - Luxembourg (cheap fuel **** and booze) - Thionville - Metz (up to this point no motorway tolls) Metz - Strasbourg (toll) - Colmar - Basel (no toll)-(entering Switzerland 40 Fr/30 Euro 'vignette' valid for a year and includes Gothard Tunnel) - Basel - Luzern - St.Gothard road tunnel - Bellinzona - Chiasso - enter Italy at Como onto toll road 'autostrada' and Bob's your uncle.
> saluti,
> eddied


Is this "Russell Route" still regarded as the best route from Calais to Lake Garda? We are travelling on Sunday with various stops en-route in Luxembourg, France & Switzerland arriving on the following Sunday. Have booked the sites along this route.

Has anyone noted the road numbers?

Is this still all "toll-free"?

Does the Swiss vignette cover all of the roads on this route & all other motorways in Switzerland?

Are there any other charges not mentioned?

Sorry for so many questions but spent last night comparing my AA Big Easy Read map of France with my Tom Tom & the Michelin online route planner & ended up with more questions than answers...............


----------



## Philippft

Hi Dave, 
I am also using this route when i visit Lake Iseo next week. 
There is only one toll road section in France between Metz and Strasbourg. 
You will need a Vignett for driving on motorways in Switzerland and Itialian motorways will charge you a toll fee. 

I would advise putting enough fuel in to get you to luxembourg then brim it up and brim again in Basel/ Mulhouse on the French side. 

I have my routes saved in Tom Tom including one overnight stop. Not using any camp sites untill i reach my destination. 


Have a great holiday, 
Philip


----------



## Devonboy

Thanks for the info Phillip.

Have you looked at Russells route to avoid the Metz - Strasbourg toll i.e. " Metz, the Metz airport, Chateau Salins, Phalsbourg and this missed the A4 motorway"?

Looking forward to it.

You too have a great trip.


----------



## Philippft

Dave, Yes i have looked at the deviation you refer to but i belive staying on the motorway for this section and paying just a few euro's for the toll improves the route. 

Regards,
Philip


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Phillip

No problems just follow the directions give by Eddied and you wont go wrong I’ve travelled this route for the past three years with out a problem, however you will have to buy a Past at the Swiss boarder but it’s well worth it, no other tolls in Switzerland.
This route is free until Switzerland and most of it being duel carriageway one other tip if you decide to travel around Milan use the A4 the B road get very busy and will drain the life out of you.
I will be travelling this rout myself crossing with P&O on Sunday morning at 3.30am our fist stop will be Luxemburg at a Campsite called Alzingen for 11euros per night nice little camp and you can get a bus out side the camp into the city. Our next stop will be at Obernail park at the ramparts free the water and waste. We are heading for Venice and staying around Jesolo area for most of September with a few days at lake Garda.

Regards Ray


----------



## spatz1

used this route frequently over 25+ years and the only variation i make (if not in a rush) is down to nancy and over the mountains as there s a place to stay at the top be it hotel or motorhome and it avoids the toll .... very scenic and relaxing after the boring straight motorway drone !


----------



## Devonboy

Thanks all for your input.

I now feel much more confident.

Happy travels....................


----------

